# hello from new jersey



## ronin83 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello all, just started my collection and wanted to introduce myself to the community. Currently live in West new york N.J, employed as a teachers aid in a small private school and am 25 years of age. Have 3 ghosts, 1 budwing and am awaiting the hatching of a giant asian ooth. Love the forum which ive found to be an invaluable source of information and hope to chat with other hobbiests in the future well thats all. peace out


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello teacher! welcome to our learning center! from over here!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Apr 7, 2010)

ezio said:


> Hello all, just started my collection and wanted to introduce myself to the community. Currently live in West new york N.J, employed as a teachers aid in a small private school and am 25 years of age. Have 3 ghosts, 1 budwing and am awaiting the hatching of a giant asian ooth. Love the forum which ive found to be an invaluable source of information and hope to chat with other hobbiests in the future well thats all. peace out


hi ezio? whats going on, im in nj, union county.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## ismart (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome. Glad to have ya.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Apr 14, 2010)

welcome from so cal


----------

